
Could Python’s Popularity Outperform JavaScript in the Next Five Years? - jcroll
https://hackernoon.com/could-pythons-popularity-outperform-javascript-in-the-next-five-years-abed4e307224
======
moocowtruck
worse is not better but well we went with it anyway ( in both cases)

